# help with sizing / fitting on motobecane century pro



## erosandthanatos (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi there,

I'm interested in buying a new bike but am unsure about fitting. 

these are my wrench science specs: 

WS Recommended Sizes 
Frame Size center-to-center: 59 cm
Frame Size center-to-top: 60 cm
Overall Reach: 70.68 cm
Saddle Height: 79.62 cm
Handlebar Width: 46 cm

wrench science

Your Measurements 
Height: 74.00 in
Sternum Notch: 61.00 in
Inseam Length: 35.50 in
Arm Length: 27.00 in
Shoulder Width: 18.00 in
Flexiblity: 4
Weight: 190.00 lbs
Foot Size: 11.50 USMens

i have a 58cm specialized langster which seems to fit nicely. 

the motobecane century pro looks like a nice bike and is in my budget. I have bought bikes from an lbs before, but now I live in europe and would prefer to get as much bang for my buck as possible since I'll not be able to enjoy the support of an lbs and the price of a bike in europe is prohibitive because of the euro/dollar exchange rate. since i'm in the US for the holidays, it seemed like a good idea to grab one before i go back.

tt length on my langster: 582mm. standover height on my langster: 808mm
tt length on the motobecane 58cm: 570mm. standover height on the moto 58: 782mm
tt on moto 61cm: 590cm. standover on moto 61cm: 794cm.

which one would you recommend, the 58 or 61cm moto? 

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

cheers,
Allen


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

The Century PRO carbon has a semi compact frame. With that in mind, I would guess the effective top tube length is a bit longer than the published specs. That alone would make me recommend the 58 over the 61 because, and this is just a guess, it will be a bit larger than you might expect. Also, I feel that it's easier to make a small frame fit than a large frame, but that is JMO. If you fit well on your current ride and it's a 58, I would pick the 58 Moto. Good luck either way.


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

MB Century CF frame in size 58 has 57cm effective TT length. 

As for OP, an output from a fit calculator at competitivecyclist.com is easier to interpret.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

There is a sizing tip on the web page of Motobecane Century Pro. It is for Semi-Compact Carbon.

The Mercier Draco I ordered had a 1 cm longer toptube than what was on the size chart. I am not the only one who noted this, just thought I throw that in. Like Sonex said, _*"it's easier to make a small frame fit than a large frame*_". However on the drop down menu there is no size 61 so this makes it moot?


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Moot? It's not moot, it's Mute! No, it's MOOT! Moot just makes no sense. It should be MUTE. Like, it's a mute point, as in, you can't hear it. (paraphrased)-My Name is Earl-2007


----------

